
Oxygen generator for space colonisation - woodleg
http://www.levonx.com
======
Jaruzel
"Men are explorers"

Pretty sure Women are too. I think that opening line needs to be re-thought.

~~~
woodleg
Indeed, sorry about that !

Updated :)

